# Happy Easter!



## Hunter368 (Mar 29, 2007)

Good Dog!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hehe, good pic, I love the lab!


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 29, 2007)

I love them also, my sister has had a few labs over the years, I have a Golden Retriever.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 29, 2007)

Good one. Got a chuckle out of it. 

Do you have one with a bunny hanging out of his mouth? That would be perfect.


----------



## v2 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 29, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Good one. Got a chuckle out of it.
> 
> Do you have one with a bunny hanging out of his mouth? That would be perfect.



No he is way too slow to catch one, lol. My cat has killed several rabbits though.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah well, it was a good idea.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 29, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Ah well, it was a good idea.



If I shot the rabbit and gave it to him he would carry it around proud as a peecock, but he could never catch one. LOL


----------

